# I'm weird, I know. Check out this jaw. And wart question..



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I was petting on this horse and I've always had and been around horses with bony chins, you had to go between the bones to get to soft tissue. Well, this horse isn't that way, the 'soft tissue' can be felt before you get to the bones. (It's not swollen over the bones, still between them). It's not hot to the touch and it does receed when the horse swallows or mouths. It just seems an unusual observation(or complete ignorance LOL).

Normal? Strange? Unusual? 

Strangles? (I've seen them under the jaw, in the throat area, but not here)











Okay, the same horse has a black wart on the other side(didn't think to get a pic) about the size of a tick(it's not a tick). Then while I continued to pet her, she has a couple more of the tiny black flecks on the skin around her eye(barely raised, not like the main one, kind of like a couple of freckles). She is a cremello(so I didn't think they would have 'extra' pigment).... Am I just being nit picky? I am a major worry wart, but always like to ask questions like these when I see stuff for the first time.

Always curious. 

_((I'm sorry, the grammar and spelling sucks, I've edited three times now.. I just have a splitting headache and can't seem to get it straight. LOL)_


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

How old is the horse? Perhaps it's just jowls?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

She's approximately 10. It's firm, but not hard. I've just never seen it before, which is why I ask.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My old guy has the same thing, has had it since I've owned him (10 years)


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, I didn't think it was anything out of the norm. I just personally haven't had a horse that had it and just don't recall seeing it on another.

I wasn't too worried about it because it wasn't tender or hot, or really affected her ability to eat or anything like that. It was just the first horse I 'noticed' it on.

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Naw, it's just fluff, lol. My older mare has it; I call it her "water retention", ha ha. The tiny black lumps on a gray horse could be tiny melanomas; gray horses are extremely succeptable and you will usually also find them under the tail. Are they firm and shiney, not lumpy and crusty?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, gee, I just saw she's not gray, but Cremello....ok, well, then I have no idea! ROFL!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I mentioned she was cremello, didn't know if cremellos could get them too.

It was a bit dark, but the 'wart' on the other cheek really looks like a tick would. The hair even comes over it, but we've double and triple checked that it wasn't a tick. I figured it was just simply a small wart, but then while on this side I noticed the couple of black freckles. They really look like just freckles, but I didn't think a cremello would have black freckles or extra pigment. Now that I think about the ones by her eye, they could be fly bites. She is just TERRIBLE for attracting flies, thin skinned I guess. Even with fly spray, the flies will swamp her before attacking the other horses.

Just observations and musings for the evening.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Why don't you take a picture of those freckles and post them.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I will Stonybrook once I head back out there. It may be next week though as this week is fairly crazy with school.

I would have taken a picture of them, but I had to borrow a 'newer' phone just to get that picture and didn't want to take too many.


----------

